# What happened to my post?



## hobodave (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi. I joined today and asked a question about cooking fish in a dishwasher. This post seems to have been deleted. Did I post in the wrong forum? I don't see any private communications from a moderator. 

Thanks,

-Dave


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 15, 2010)

Nope, that post is a goner, Dave. 
That happens around here sometimes, for a variety of reasons.
Best to just forget it and move along... nothing to see here.

Welcome to the Neighborhood... it's a good day here!


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 15, 2010)

I missed that thread, Dave. Maybe it was deleted because you can't cook fish in a dishwasher...just a wild guess. Welcome


----------



## hobodave (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't feel very welcome.

I just got a PM from someone who says they are not a moderator, but that I should expect that to happen here because there is a lot of politics. Huh?


You apparently _can_ cook fish in a dishwasher, I was asking if this was practical and if anyone had tried it.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 16, 2010)

Dave - I'm not sure what happened to your post but will look in to it.  it's likely that if it included a link to a blog or other site, it was flagged as spam for review.  We have a substantial issue with food bloggers and others registering and dropping links to their sites and then leaving.   I did take a look at the link in your last post and see that you have posted to that blog so it seems you are well on your way to finding and answer.

In the meantime - welcome to the board and good luck with the fish.


----------



## hobodave (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you Janet.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello again, Dave...it's unusual that you received that negative PM from someone. Don't let it affect you too much. I have been here for 6 months and have never received a PM like that nor have I noticed any politics. I have only noticed that the mods are very attentive to keeping the site free and clean of spam, slander, and anything that may offend children since there are a few here under 18. I made a drug-related joke one time that was just meant to be funny (i've never even done drugs) but was promptly removed...and then I was notified with an explanation...which I appreciated and respected the decision. 

I do agree with you that you should have been notified as to why your thread was removed. Communication is respectful but unfortunately true spammers (not you) don't deserve that respect...like someone selling vacuum cleaners in a cooking discussion forum. It must be difficult sometimes for a mod to decifer who is a true spammer and who isn't when a link is posted. I see your link is a discussion forum. Perhaps someone who posted there has not met the standards the mods have set for our forum. There are quite a few posts in that link.

Hang in there...the people here are very friendly and fair I have found.

.


----------



## Linux (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Hobodave, and welcome to DC. 

Don't be too concerned over your post. It is, after all, only the internet.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2010)

there goes moll, mouthing off again. i think i'll send her a nasty pm. 
after i do some drugs... 


dave, i've heard of the dishwasher trick, and know someone who tried it. it worked, but then all of the dishes smelled kinda fishy for the next few washes.

i guess you have to make sure your dishwasher is in very good working order and drains/rinses out well.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 16, 2010)

...


----------

